# Order received as promised



## tweekster (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi John ,just a quick post that i received my order on time all present and correct just as you promised.Once again you prove that all retailers are not the same(just after your money etc) your advice and general info are greatly appreciated by this newbie and i look forward to speaking to you soon.
Regards Tweeky.:thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Tweeky, 

Thanks very much for the kind words, Its customers like you that make my day. A pleasure to talk to on the phone (like everyone) and posts like the one you have made just confirms to me why we love doing this and strive to give the service we do.

Cheers, 

Johnny


----------

